
Show HN: Realtime emotion tracking in JavaScript - ahamino
https://affectiva.github.io/youtube-demo/
======
thoughtpalette
The interesting part for me was to see what it rated my expression when I
believed to have a neutral emotion showing. It seems I look a little angry and
contemptuous all the time.

Dig the project.

~~~
dvcc
Apparently when I laugh I show disgust, no wonder I'm no longer invited to
dinner parties! I partly joke, but it did do a good job at distinguishing
different expressions but maybe not assigning them to the correct one.

~~~
Turing_Machine
For me, contorting my face into a horrible bared-tooth grimace was interpreted
as "joy".

------
otto_ortega
Very nice experiment. It will be nice to be able to test it without playing
the youtube video.

------
celticninja
Doesn't work on chrome mobile seems to think I'm Explorer as it advised me to
download chrome, Firefox or Opera.

~~~
jeffreylu9
Yes, only Chrome, Firefox, and Opera browsers are supported.

------
siddarthd2919
Really cool!The output had my emotions right 95% of the time. Looking forward
to real life uses cases of this script.

------
darklajid
Can anyone explain that this is about?

The website popped up with a request to use my camera (I declined - I don't
know what this even is, wants to do etc).

What is this trying to do?

~~~
hartator
Computer vision in JS?

~~~
jeffreylu9
Yes, it's a demo of Affectiva's JS SDK, tracking your emotions in real-time as
you watch a YouTube video.

------
grimmdude
Cool app. It's interesting to think about the idea of different content/ads
being served to people based on their emotion.

------
anotheryou
make the background white, much better lighting conditions :)

if only i found a youtube video that is more than "meh" to me... :)

